# First Herf yesterday



## Vorb (Dec 10, 2007)

BOTLS/SOTLS,

Had my first Herf yesterday (Stumptown Herf). 

It was awesome ! Had a great time getting to know some CS
folks in person.  Spent a lot of time in great conversation & laughs.
Not to mention good smokes and generosity & sharing from the BOTLs.
I learned a LOT too !

Got to meet Bigwaved (Dave - the enabler), vstrommark (Mark),
jquirit (John) and Tripp (... Tripp) and a whole bunch of other folks (sorry
didn't catch everyone's CS handle) - Mike, Todd, Joey & Jennifer (or was it Jessica ? sorry ) and Sam.

Everyone made me feel really comfortable and welcome. Everything I've read on CS about Herfs is true. :tu


Looking forward to the next one. :ss

- Jason.

PS - First thread !


----------



## Poriggity (Dec 8, 2005)

Very cool! Glad you enjoyed your first herf! They are fun!
Scott


----------



## Lanthor (Jun 16, 2007)

Vorb said:


> Mike (Lanthor)


First herfs are a little wierd, sitting around smoking with a bunch of strangers. Keep showing up Jason, great group of friends we have here. Joey is Joey Link, his better half is Jenny, no one else there is on the board.


----------



## Vorb (Dec 10, 2007)

Lanthor said:


> First herfs are a little wierd, sitting around smoking with a bunch of strangers. Keep showing up Jason, great group of friends we have here. Joey is Joey Link, his better half is Jenny, no one else there is on the board.


I had a great time. Maybe it helps to be a little weird. :tu

Thanks for the whos-who (including you !) for CS handles & the non-CS
folks.


----------



## dwhitacre (Jan 2, 2008)

Ahhh!!! I remember my first Herf like it was yestersay (actually two months ago)!!!:r

Herfing really does help put faces and personalities to everyones username.

Being a little weird does help!:tu


----------

